# Poll Top eliquid 2014 - Fruit SA



## Tom (21/11/14)

Let the final voting start!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (22/11/14)

Vote! Vote! Vote! 

go the Polls and give SA an indication what juices are most enjoyed


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Thank you for voting.


----------



## Andre (27/11/14)

*BUMP*


----------



## Yiannaki (27/11/14)

Voted


----------



## Marzuq (30/11/14)

Bump


----------



## DoubleD (5/12/14)

Last chance to get those votes in, vote vote vote


----------

